# Are PAXs really excited about driverless Ubers



## Erika Boyer (Mar 20, 2017)

I get the fact that people are curious to try something new, but do people really want to risk their lives just for the bragging rights to get inside a driverless Uber. They are allowing themselves to become vulnerable to the whims of a programmer and sucked into believing that the LIDARS will provide complete detection of all vehicles, humans and other road obstacles. Now with the rollover in Tempe, even our Uber is having second thoughts about the entire program.

https://dryve.com/uber-driverless-cars-san-francisco/


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Most PAX I've talked to say that they would never get into a driverless Uber. The few that say they would are technology worshipping liberals.

The only ones really excited about driverless cars are Travis Kalanick and Uber investors. Why settle for only taking 25% of drivers pay when they could have all 100% of it?

Silicon Valley Tech Giants are only in this to get rich quick and step on everybody else on the way to making their billions. We plebeians are only money printers to them. They thumb their noses at us drivers and bemoan the fact that they have to pay us anything at all.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Same sentiment I heard about cashier less supermarkets--- you will have laggards and refusers but the sheep will mostly be hearded


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Liability and infrastructure/mapping problems are going to be a bigger hurdle than reluctance.

NO ONE has a solution for those yet.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

the vast majority of people I talk to don't trust it and don't believe it would be viable for a looong time. They generally get it. They realize driving is an act in barely controlled chaos with an infinite number of crazy situations that can arise, something that could be never be programmed into a computer.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't think they are excited. It's at least 10 years into the future. I would accept a free driverless ride in an Uber as long as a person was behind the wheel as a backup.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Erika Boyer said:


> I get the fact that people are curious to try something new, but do people really want to risk their lives just for the bragging rights to get inside a driverless Uber. They are allowing themselves to become vulnerable to the whims of a programmer and sucked into believing that the LIDARS will provide complete detection of all vehicles, humans and other road obstacles. Now with the rollover in Tempe, even our Uber is having second thoughts about the entire program.
> 
> https://dryve.com/uber-driverless-cars-san-francisco/


Risking their lives? All transportation is a risk, the question is which is the least. When SDCs are approved, they will almost certainly be significantly safer than human driven. In context, riding with a human will be risking your life.

Whims? Come on, millions of miles of testing and years of programming aren't "whims."


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks like the tests continue to fail. You certainly have a lot more faith in these SDC's then most of us. I admire your tenacity though.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

As long as a white tractor trailer doesn't get in it's way on a sunny day or a driver in another car doesn't tbone it, they are fine for the time being.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

swingset said:


> Liability and infrastructure/mapping problems are going to be a bigger hurdle than reluctance.
> 
> NO ONE has a solution for those yet.


Infrastructure will stay the same, mapping is already being done, and the liability is no different than now and will certainly be lesser by a lot.



ChortlingCrison said:


> Looks like the tests continue to fail. You certainly have a lot more faith in these SDC's then most of us. I admire your tenacity though.


What tests? Uber's? Uber is probably posing for position, they aren't in this race. It's a hollow program.

The leaders' testing is going very well and they are either there already or almost there.



Lee239 said:


> As long as a white tractor trailer doesn't get in it's way on a sunny day or a driver in another car doesn't tbone it, they are fine for the time being.


Tesla's aren't self driving.



heynow321 said:


> the vast majority of people I talk to don't trust it and don't believe it would be viable for a looong time. They generally get it. They realize driving is an act in barely controlled chaos with an infinite number of crazy situations that can arise, something that could be never be programmed into a computer.


Denial won't stop them from coming. What unknowledgeable people think won't either.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> As long as a white tractor trailer doesn't get in it's way on a sunny day or a driver in another car doesn't tbone it, they are fine for the time being.


Not to mention potholes, the unforseens. I wonder if these SDC can self-honk their horns as well.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Erika Boyer said:


> I get the fact that people are curious to try something new, but do people really want to risk their lives just for the bragging rights to get inside a driverless Uber. They are allowing themselves to become vulnerable to the whims of a programmer and sucked into believing that the LIDARS will provide complete detection of all vehicles, humans and other road obstacles. Now with the rollover in Tempe, even our Uber is having second thoughts about the entire program.
> 
> https://dryve.com/uber-driverless-cars-san-francisco/


"Risk their lives" same line spoken over a 100 years ago by detractors of new inventions: Airplane, Automobile and electricity ​
Change is Good. Evolution is Good. Technology is Linear. Those that fear it tend to be of more mature, set in their ways, years v. 74 million millennials who embrace technology on every level.



Lee239 said:


> As long as a white tractor trailer doesn't get in it's way on a sunny day or a driver in another car doesn't tbone it, they are fine for the time being.



Mercedes Promises Self-Driving Taxis in Just Three Years
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/mercedes-promises-self-driving-taxis-just-three-years/


----------



## HNTRSTNG (Sep 1, 2016)

Meet your new autonomous driver...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Same sentiment I heard about cashier less supermarkets--- you will have laggards and refusers but the sheep will mostly be hearded


Chances are that no lives will be lost or major injuries will be inflicted in an automated checkout line when the computer system goes down.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Chances are that no lives will be lost or major injuries will be inflicted in an automated checkout line when the computer system goes down.


also, self driver cars will have their own lanes. commuters arrive to work earlier, no traffic, no chatty uber driver


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Lets try to think about something aomething that we already know.

Customer service- What a friggin joke that is! Even as a customer i had a complaint i emailed them about a guy who had half his backseat tore out. It took a month befor i got an email back just saying we will make sure you have a better time next time. Oh yea as a driver you have to go to a greenlight where certin cities have them. Im guessing uber will be aragent enough to use dumb robots like what we get as drivers but put them in greenlight posts then. Then with everyone complaineing no humans on the phone or email so if you gotta see someone you have to got to san fran for questions!

So uber SDVs will not work as we as drivers already know how much of a hassle it is to get a hold of someone we have to go to them BUT millinals like dealing with tech and big corparations so what ever make us connected and controled by travis or someone like bill gates


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Sometimes I just like reading or studying from a good, old-fashioned, hard and soft-cover actual BOOKS instead of having to read from materials online. Books don't have to upload. Books don't have to re-boot. Books don't crash. Books don't lock up. Books don't need electricity. You can turn to the next page of a book easily and books don't mess with my eyes as badly after reading them for extended periods of time.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

HNTRSTNG said:


> Meet your new autonomous driver...
> View attachment 110125


New autonomous drivers come in different models. My choice would be









And my robot can take your robot with her laser eyes and ninja speed  All the other concerns (valid or not) are a re-hash of other threads and have already been fully addressed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Sometimes I just like reading or studying from a good, old-fashioned, hard and soft-cover actual BOOKS instead of having to read from materials online. Books don't have to upload. Books don't have to re-boot. Books don't crash. Books don't lock up. Books don't need electricity. You can turn to the next page of a book easily and books don't mess with my eyes as badly after reading them for extended periods of time.


Books can't be edited minute by minute . . . .



UberSolo said:


> also, self driver cars will have their own lanes. commuters arrive to work earlier, no traffic, no chatty uber driver


A hermetically sealed world with no Human interaction.

This will go over just as well as Robot Bartenders would !

The " Project" will Land with an earthshaking Thud !



emdeplam said:


> Same sentiment I heard about cashier less supermarkets--- you will have laggards and refusers but the sheep will mostly be hearded


I ALWAYS go to a HUMAN cashier.

What an unpleasant selfish ,non interactive dystopia the future will become . . . Dysmaland.

Its a " Small World after all",and your GLOBALIST GOVERNMENT is watching. . . . .



Maven said:


> New autonomous drivers come in different models. My choice would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What your new " Master " will Actually look like .
Smile for the Facial Recognition Camera " TARGET".



RamzFanz said:


> Infrastructure will stay the same, mapping is already being done, and the liability is no different than now and will certainly be lesser by a lot.
> 
> What tests? Uber's? Uber is probably posing for position, they aren't in this race. It's a hollow program.
> 
> ...


Yet another excuse to " Assume Control" of Peoples Lives.
Isn't Government Wonderful !

LETS PAY FOR MORE OF IT !

QUICK ,WHILE WE HAVE JOBS !



Maven said:


> New autonomous drivers come in different models. My choice would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the " Satanist " pose she is taking. What an Accurate Depiction.
Same pose as many politicians instructed Public Speach animation depictions . . . one hand pointing UP,ONE DOWN.
" As Above,So Below".
Perfect picture that you Used !

The Globalists are so PROUD of You !


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> ... Love the " Satanist " pose she is taking. What an Accurate Depiction.
> Same pose as many politicians instructed Public Speach animation depictions . . . one hand pointing UP,ONE DOWN.
> " As Above,So Below". Perfect picture that you Used ! The Globalists are so PROUD of You !


OMG! It was a joke. The image is from a movie. Does everything with you need to be a Satanist, Globalist, Transhumanist conspiracy?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maven said:


> OMG! It was a joke. The image is from a movie. Does everything with you need to be a Satanist, Globalist, Transhumanist conspiracy?


No.
Just things which go against the Laws of Nature
Soul less things which seek to displace living humans .
Also,those who promote such.

I do not worship at the Temple of Slicate.
Polisilicone conductors are not my central nervous system construction.
I am a living sentiment being.
Borne of mud,yet those made of fire were instructed to bow and serve us.

Yet ,we exalt the " Chip" forged of fire.
The ageless saga repeats once again . . .
Let those who have ears Hear !
Heed the warnings of the Prophet Snowden.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> Just things which go against the Laws of Nature
> Soul less things which seek to displace living humans .
> Also,those who promote such.
> ...


Welcome back hunforme. I thought maybe you were abducted by the desertdriver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The computers will become angry at not having a soul.
That is when they will deny US ,as their Creators.
That is when they will turn against us.
History repeats.
We create them " in our image".



Wedgey said:


> Welcome back hunforme. I thought maybe you were abducted by the desertdriver.


Twas a moderation thing.
No highs no lows must be Bose.

I enjoy peaks and dips.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> Just things which go against the Laws of Nature
> Soul less things which seek to displace living humans .
> Also,those who promote such.
> ...


Lo, thou wouldst make a passing poet!
Verify, thou shouldst publish a tomb of thy collected works. *
Defend us from the "Temple of Silicate"!
Protect us from soulless things which seek to displace living humans. 
(*) Free tinfoil hat with first 100 sold. Google: indieasile


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maven said:


> Lo, thou wouldst make a passing poet!
> Verify, thou shouldst publish a tomb of thy collected works. *
> Defend us from the "Temple of Silicate"!
> Protect us from soulless things which seek to displace living humans.
> (*) Free tinfoil hat with first 100 sold. Google: indieasile


A simple Faraday weave will suffice,in layers of material of a normal hat.
Being an Uber Driver,bullet proof hats should be noteworthy.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Infrastructure will stay the same, mapping is already being done, and the liability is no different than now and will certainly be lesser by a lot.
> 
> What tests? Uber's? Uber is probably posing for position, they aren't in this race. It's a hollow program.
> 
> ...


Give it up ramzfranz.. SDC will never be.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Wedgey said:


> Give it up ramzfranz.. SDC will never be.


Fear not, ramzfranz. You'll never convince them now, but one day in the not too distant future today's naysayers will be riding in an SDC telling all their friends and family how "I had a vision and knew it would happen even though so many other people gave so many reasons why it would not."


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> A simple Faraday weave will suffice,in layers of material of a normal hat.
> Being an Uber Driver,bullet proof hats should be noteworthy.


Alot of things have happened since you have gone. Its weird once you stopped comeing on here trump went all balistic. Come back more and bring the calm back


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Wedgey said:


> Give it up ramzfranz.. SDC will never be.


They already are and have been live for over a year.



Maven said:


> Fear not, ramzfranz. You'll never convince them now, but one day in the not too distant future today's naysayers will be riding in an SDC telling all their friends and family how "I had a vision and knew it would happen even though so many other people gave so many reasons why it would not."


I gave a ride to Blaine Gabbert the other night. He was well versed on SDCs and had even visited the Google facilities.


----------

